# الأخطاء في وصلات اللحام بالقوس اليدوي



## هانى شرف الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

الأخطاء في وصلات اللحام بالقوس اليدوي​


----------



## naiem2010 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وائل عبده (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------

